

Changing the Look of the Web with Stylebot - ramanujam
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2010/09/changing-look-of-web-with-stylebot.html

======
tectonic
The CSS element selection looks interesting. Maybe they could use
SelectorGadget (<http://selectorgadget.com>) for smarter selection?

------
eclark
I don't understand why google would want to fund something that in it's video
touts that it can hide ads on webpages.

~~~
ramanujam
There are many different and more automated ways of hiding ads. I think Google
was more interested in the accessibility part of the project.

